# Looking for A BHM story



## codyblair08 (Jan 9, 2011)

im looking for this story where this guy goes to a party and sees this big hefty man and he accidently runs into him and the big man asks him if he would like a drink and the guy says yes but the drink is a potion that makes you swap bodies with the other person you are sharing it with and so the big man gets the body of the other man and other man get the big mans body


----------



## johnnysugar (Jun 2, 2012)

That sounds a lot like "Fat Jack" from the Male Transformation Archive.

http://web.archive.org/web/20050411160304/http://www.maelstromx.com/trans/stories/story7.html


----------

